# Trouble with downloading free books from Amazon



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay I am a little confused and wondering if I am the only one. I just ordered 2 free books from Amazon, Caught Stealing by Charlie Huston and The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death by Laurie Notaro (who I love!). I don't have my Kindle yet it arrives tomorrow, (I have conned the husband to at least let me play with it before he wraps it up to make sure it works), so I thought I would just download the 2 books onto my Mac to make sure I had a back up of them and I got this message:

We're sorry, this title is not currently available for download. 
We are investigating the difficulty with this title and ask that you try again in 24 hours. If after that time you are still unable to access this title, please contact us for further assistance. We apologize for the inconvenience.

Thank you for shopping at Amazon.com! 

I am assuming its just a little glitch right now, but I was just wondering if anyone else is having this issue or perhaps its because I don't have my kindle yet? If I can't download still I will contact Amazon of course 

btw... omg I can name my Kindle how awesome is that! omg I am such a newb lol


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

You can't download to the computer until the serial number of the kindle is updated on the website.  Once you get it and turn it on you'll have no prob downloading it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That does sound like some sort of a glitch. Maybe because the books were free, the server got overwhelmed with download requests? I've never gotten that message, myself.

L


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> You can't download to the computer until the serial number of the kindle is updated on the website. Once you get it and turn it on you'll have no prob downloading it.


Thank you so much thats exactly what I was hoping it was  Love this site you all rock!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I found this out when I ordered The Complete Sherlock Holmes and tried to download it to my computer prior to getting my Kindle.  I called CS and they told me that the serial number of the kindle was the reason why it wasn't downloading.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, same thing happened to me before I got my Kindle. You need to get it and turn it on first. 

You can't read Kindle books from Amazon on your PC, BTW. You can only do that with free books from other sites like Feedbooks.com, etc.


----------

